
UberData: Designing with Real Data in Photoshop - nvkzNemo
https://medium.com/uberplugins/uberdata-designing-with-real-data-in-photoshop-627ae79b5c2d
======
avitzurel
I'm not sure how popular my opinion would be here but I think if you design
your __web-facing __product in photoshop you already lost.

Every single time in the last 10 years I worked with a designer that designed
in photoshop it turned the hurt on the team members and anchoring unrealistic
expectations in the client mind.

A couple of years ago I watched a screencast of the Basecamp designer, he said
he does it all in the technologies that the final product will work with. He
_designs by writing code_ and implementing the CSS and HTML.

I loved that approach and every time I have seen it implemented the product
ended up being implemented faster and smoother than with photoshop.

~~~
542458
I get what you're saying, and I kinda half agree. I think it's less about the
choice of tool, and more about designers who know what's possible in
HTML/CSS/JS. I think that HTML mockups are valuable (especially for reusing
components and experimenting with interactivity and responsiveness), but
Photoshop and Illustrator provide speed of experimentation that HTML/CSS is
miles away from. Blocking out layouts and text in illustrator is mechanically
trivial, and requires little planning - with HTML I need to actually plan out
how my flexboxes and HTML structures are going to work out, and that just
slows down experimentation and iteration.

Personally, I start in Illustrator, then move into HTML as the designs
solidify. My Illustrator mockups are nearly identical to my HTML because I
understand the limitations I'm working with (or psuedo limitations, since you
can do most anything with SVG - but it might be a pain in the ass).

~~~
rzzzt
Macaw bridged this gap nicely in my opinion:
[http://macaw.co/](http://macaw.co/)

The downside of using it instead of PS or Illustrator is that you don't have
the actual drawing tools at hand.

~~~
542458
Well, there's one additional (and huge) downside: Macaw was officially end of
life as of January 2016 (acquired by invision), and won't be updated anymore.

------
catacombs
Would be better if this plugin was also available for Illustrator.

~~~
nvkzNemo
I'm working on it

------
LinuxFreedom
What is the equivalent for GIMP?

------
spark3k
For Slack try Craft by InVision

~~~
michaelmior
I'm confused what Slack has to do with Craft?

~~~
duncanawoods
probably meant Sketch

------
pfd1986
Just.. _why_ would you call it Uber?!

~~~
nvkzNemo
I started calling my extensions Uber* before Uber came in my country.

~~~
tomhallett
Oh, I incorrectly assumed this was a project which was coming from Uber's
engineering team. If i wouldn't have read this thread, I would have kept
thinking that.

Not saying you should change its name or put a warning on the page, but I
wanted to bring my confusion to the surface so you're aware.

